# Legalizing Medical Cannabis in Louisiana



## joeh3000 (Oct 28, 2010)

Though I live in California, I agree on the awareness and equality that should be supported in every state. This campaign is being brought out by only a handful of people in the state of Louisiana. This young man makes excellent points on why it should be brought to the states attention. I encourage everyone to comment and bring ideas for supporting this campaign. Or just spread the word... Thank you. 


Youtube: CAMPAIGN FOR MEDICAL MARIJUANA LA


----------

